
First detection of the missing half of normal matter in our universe - curtis
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2149742-half-the-universes-missing-matter-has-just-been-finally-found/
======
lobster_johnson
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15435838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15435838),
due to "/amp" being in this new URL.

~~~
harshreality
It has the same <link rel="canonical"> meta tag, though, which points to the
non-amp version of the url. Perhaps HN should look for that header and use
that for the link.

~~~
JoshMnem
Good idea. AMP links take seconds to load on my laptop. All I see is a blank
page with no indication of loading.

~~~
dEnigma
I think this might be a problem with your adblocker; at least it was on my PC.
After I disabled uBlock, the amp site loaded in no time

~~~
k__
AMP pages are simply too buggy.

I don't understand this because they want to replace the slow bug ridden JS
pages...

~~~
dEnigma
Indeed, lately I have seen more slow AMPs (the acronym already contains the
word "page" btw) than fast ones. Multiple issues, including the one the
grandparent is pointing out, make AMP look and feel like a step back.

